# Silver lake stocking report



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

I just looked at the fishing report before we head up AF canyon to camp and it said that both Silver lake and silver lake flats were stocked this week. isn't silver lake up about 1 mile above silver lake flats? and do they really take fish up there and stock it? seems odd they would stock it when there is no access by vehicle to that lake. Or am i wrong on that?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well first of all, there are several "Silver Lakes" in Utah. Two of them (at least) are accessible by vehicle. One in AF Canyon (Flat) and the other up Big Cottonwood.

The Silver Lake above S.L.Flat would most likely be stocked by plane. That's how many of the Uinta Lakes and other hard-to-reach spots are planted every year.


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well first of all, there are several "Silver Lakes" in Utah. Two of them (at least) are accessible by vehicle. One in AF Canyon (Flat) and the other up Big Cottonwood.
> 
> The Silver Lake above S.L.Flat would most likely be stocked by plane. That's how many of the Uinta Lakes and other hard-to-reach spots are planted every year.


Thanks for the info i did not know that.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

And the hike is 2.2 miles. They do stock that one by air. The way you tell which one is which is that on the stocking reports it will say Silver lake *Salt Lake County* looks like they havent stocked the one up AF yet. Those planes stay busy stocking the Uintas this time of year.


----------

